
GlimmerBlocker: http proxy ad blocker for mac os x - arthurk
http://glimmerblocker.org/
======
makecheck
It's a nice idea, particularly considering that it would apply to any web
browser used.

Though on Mac OS X I prefer OmniWeb, which has these filters as well as the
ones that GlimmerBlocker says it doesn't have (i.e. control over cookies,
JavaScript, etc.).

